# Ambulances in your country



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

INEM


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

INEM

     
Catastrophe intervention vehicle & advenced medical center


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

INEM

     
Logistic support vehicles


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

INEM

    
CBRN intervention vehicles


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

INEM

     
Some pics of the 5 helicoters


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

SRPCM (Serviço Regional de Protecçao Civil da Madeira) : in charge of medical emergencies in the autonomous region of Madeira


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

SRPCBA (Serviço Regional de Protecçao Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores) : in charge of Medical Emergencies in tha autonomous region of the Azores :


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Bombeiros (Firefighters) : the INEM is the department of the health ministry in charge of the managment of the medical emergency system. For that it use its own vehicles but also the firefighters vehicles, more particulary in rural areas.

   

                 
Old style


----------



## luxotnv

*Portugal*

Bombeiros :


                                                      
   
           

New Style


----------



## Romashka01

Ukraine


----------



## CHLayson

nice thread and nice ambulance, here in pinas its like too


----------



## NordikNerd

Ambulance in central Florence, Italy


----------



## MRS50

Australia


----------



## NordikNerd

This is what you get to ride if you need emergency-transport in Sweden.
You need to be lifethreatingly sick before they send out this one, for less serious cases other type transport is provided. Also VW-buses but without the equipment.


----------



## Arda_1923

Türkiye,
































































we've nice ambulances, but also, one of the worst health system in the world...


----------



## poveroate

*italian one*


----------



## poveroate




----------



## poveroate

*venice*


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonia, Tallinn (Kiirabi means "fast help" )































































Medical transport (not ambulances)


----------



## hussu123

Pakistan


----------



## hussu123

Bangladesh


----------



## Valvejoodik

Tallinn's ambulance received 6 new units:








-








-









Tallinn's Children Hospital also received new resuscitation ambulance specialized for kids:








-








-








-








(new and old)

Karell Ambulance also purchased several new units:


----------



## macguyver

^^^

On the subject of Children's ambulances.



















The Bumbleance, Ireland.


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Sweden.


----------



## xrtn2

*
SAMU ( National ambulance service )- Brazil*





























































































SAMU por André Gustavo Stumpf, no Flickr


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr1


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

*Ambulances in Latvia*

The most common ambulances over here are old and new Mercedes Benz _Sprinters_








Old _Sprinter_ in old ambulance livery with new, altered body









Old _Sprinters_ in new livery









New MB _Sprinters_ and VW _LT_ ambulances









New MB _Sprinter_ ambulance









Not so common Volvo car









What we used to have before _Sprinters_: locally made RAF _Latvija _ambulance minibuses. Sadly, RAF went bankrupt in the 90ies - the factory is now owned by Moscow city council and produces VDL buses.

We don't have any medical helicopters. But when one is needed they borrow the Latvian Air Force's search and rescue helicopters


----------



## KiwiGuy

Ambulances in New Zealand are contracted by different regional health boards. Most are operated by St John, with Wellington being the only region that runs its own ambulance service. 

St John ambulances are white but they have introduced a new, high-visibility livery. 

Current: 










Future:


----------



## xrtn2

FIRE - AMBULANCES IN BRAZIL


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

What are fire - ambulances?


----------



## KiwiGuy

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> What are fire - ambulances?


Ambulances run and staffed by members of the fire department.


----------



## rdgnrdgn

> Ambulances run and staffed by members of the fire department.


Are they different from SAMU ambulances, or the only difference is their staff?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ A SAMU ambulance transport a doctor. 




> *SAMU in Brazil*
> 
> Implementation of the Mobile Emergency Medical Service – SAMU 192 – began in 2003,
> 
> SAMU-192 represents a nationally standardized medical service model, which provides 24/7 emergency care at people’s homes, work places and on the roads.
> 
> It has the goal of ensuring care, adequate transportation and routing of patients to an SUS-integrated service.
> 
> Emergency response is engaged through a toll-free phone number (192) from anywhere in Brazil.
> 
> A proposal currently exists to expand the SAMU to cover 100%(today 70%) of the population by 2017


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Images: http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...8x?_adv_prop=image&fr=aaplw&va=sffd+ambulance


----------



## BE0GRAD

Serbian ambulance


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

Very interesting some ambulances here.


----------



## xrtn2

BE0GRAD said:


> Serbian ambulance


what ? :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

Cal_Escapee said:


> Images: http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...8x?_adv_prop=image&fr=aaplw&va=sffd+ambulance


F-series. :colgate:


----------



## xrtn2

SAMU - SAMU Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

*FIRE DEPARTMENT AMBULANCES *


----------



## xrtn2

*SAMU BRAZIL*


----------



## xrtn2

SAMU BRAZIL


----------



## xrtn2

SAMU - BRAZIL









itapuranga








araripe








araripe








megabuzz








corderovirtual


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil - FIRE DEPARTMENT


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


----------



## xrtn2

KiwiGuy said:


> Ambulances in New Zealand are contracted by different regional health boards. Most are operated by St John, with Wellington being the only region that runs its own ambulance service.
> 
> St John ambulances are white but they have introduced a new, high-visibility livery.
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future:


Great upgrade :cheers:


----------



## KiwiGuy

Waikato Hospital ED Ambulance Bay Hamilton 15-6-14 by Awesome In NZ, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SAMU BRASIL


----------



## xrtn2

KiwiGuy said:


> Waikato Hospital ED Ambulance Bay Hamilton 15-6-14 by Awesome In NZ, on Flickr


----------



## macguyver

Some vehicles from the Irish state (HSE) Ambulance Service.

Officers'/Advanced Paramedics



















(Dublin Fire Brigade provide most Ambulance cover in Dublin City)










Patient Transport/Intermediate Care



















HSE/DFB Emergency Ambulances stacked up at a Dublin Hospital










Ireland's Air Ambulance Service is a military lead operation










Bumbleance - a children's ambulance, equipped with toys etc to distract and entertain the kids


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Children's ambulance










Patient Transport










SAMU


----------



## Valvejoodik

As it already turned to children's ambulances and medical transport, then here are some from Estonia:

Childrens ambulance:


















Medical transport:









(left one is transport, others are ambulances)


----------



## Penumbra.

SAMU
CHILE


ACCIDENTE DE TRÁNSITO by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr​


----------



## makeindia

Ambulance pictures are nice, It is one of the useful at the time of accident.


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

A private ambulance in Brazil









unimed itapetininga


----------



## xrtn2

The biggest private hospital company in Brazil 









jc noticias


----------



## xrtn2

makeindia said:


> Ambulance pictures are nice, It is one of the useful at the time of accident.


Can you tell me if India has a public ambulance rescue ?


----------



## goldenretriever

xrtn2 said:


> Motorcycle ambulances in Brazil


Motorcycle ambulance is great for forests or remote regions.:cheers:


----------



## Guillese

*SAME Argentina.*

SAME Ciudad de Buenos Aires, Argentina: 





































SAME Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina:




























Saludos


----------



## NordikNerd

https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/3jJQRL/mystisk-rysk-ambulans-ryckte-ut-i-stockholm









Mysterious russian ambulance on duty in Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## masala

NordikNerd said:


> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/3jJQRL/mystisk-rysk-ambulans-ryckte-ut-i-stockholm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious russian ambulance on duty in Stockholm, Sweden.


It says they come to Stockholm to collect Russian patient but have been stopped by a person on the street who needed a help. They provided first aid and after handing the person to Swedish doctors they went away.
https://ria.ru/world/20171207/1510384590.html


----------



## KiwiGuy

New Gen 2 Ambulances Rolled out by St John New Zealand: 


KFG 426 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


KTH 241/Y0RKE by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil - SAMU new ambulances


Cerimônia de entrega de 225 novas ambulâncias (SAMU 192). São Paulo (SP), 04/10/2017. Foto: Rodrigo Nunes/MS by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr


Cerimônia de entrega de 225 novas ambulâncias (SAMU 192). São Paulo (SP), 04/10/2017. Foto: Rodrigo Nunes/MS by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr


Cerimônia de entrega de 225 novas ambulâncias (SAMU 192). São Paulo (SP), 04/10/2017. Foto: Rodrigo Nunes/MS by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr


----------



## Valvejoodik

It's always bothered me- why are the lights mounted like this but not on the roof? It just looks so weird...


----------



## xrtn2

Valvejoodik said:


> It's always bothered me- why are the lights mounted like this but not on the roof? It just looks so weird...


Perhaps to be more visible


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil





























DF recebe 23 novas ambulâncias do Samu by Agência Brasília, no Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*

The most common ambulance-vehicles in the Netherlands are the Mercedes Sprinter.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands 
*
Some Dutch regions choose other models.




























The Volvo is the latest model. Still have white license-plate. I presume they still in Sweden for the build-up. 
Only strange they didn't integrate the bleu lights in the frontroof, like the other Ambulance-vehicles









These model is used for the Dutch Wadden-Islands. For driving on the beach and forrest.



























*Support-vehicles*























































There's even a bus :nuts:


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*

Trauma & rapid support


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Nice :cheers:


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonia:




































































































Doctors car:









Ambulance chief/field commander:









Children's ambulance:









Bicycle team during summer in the old town:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ kay:


----------



## Valvejoodik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjc0bwyK_BY
Here's also a "review" of one Estonian ambulance. The ambulance is made here locally.


----------



## j_diddy

Philippines:


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^

Is there a national ambulance service in Philippines ?


----------



## xrtn2

Valvejoodik said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjc0bwyK_BY
> Here's also a "review" of one Estonian ambulance. The ambulance is made here locally.


Nice video


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil
SAMU 192 - National medical servicer


----------

